# Sharpening Before and After



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2012)

I finally remembered to take pictures... this was for basic sharpening plus chip/broken tip repair. No refinishing (i.e. surface scratches on non-bevel areas were not cleaned up).

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150969762793860.434802.369479678859&type=1


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 16, 2012)

That reminds me to rewatch your vid. on tips again. (I think it was yours I watched) I brought home some beaters from work this week that has some tips issues.

Oh ya very nice work.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice! Is the finish from the Takashima Awasedo?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 16, 2012)

nope... its some other stones i have around here... a soft muddy middle grit one and a soft finishing stone (softer than the takashima)

the edge on the yanagiba is the takashima, the edge on the usuba is the suita, and the edge on the deba is a tsushima.


----------



## markenki (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice work Jon. That usuba looked like a broken window on the edge...


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like you did some 'refinishing' to me. 
Great job, Jon.


----------



## mattrud (Jul 17, 2012)

you love that new toy in the corner of your shop don't you.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 17, 2012)

it makes my life a lot easier... total work time for these (all of them)- about 1.5 hours (and i was working slow and talking to people while doing this)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 17, 2012)

JBroida said:


> it makes my life a lot easier... total work time for these (all of them)- about 1.5 hours (and i was working slow and talking to people while doing this)



That is not fair.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That is not fair.



tell me about it. I don't know how much is his "needs"... I have a feeling that his "wants" are also justified in unfair ways!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2012)

here's a little more sharpening done recently:


----------



## markenki (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope the second photo is "before".


----------



## obtuse (Jul 27, 2012)

markenki said:


> I hope the second photo is "before".


 :lol2: :rofl2:


----------



## TB_London (Jul 28, 2012)

markenki said:


> I hope the second photo is "before".



If not I need to rethink the whole toothy vs polished edge


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2012)

TB_London said:


> If not I need to rethink the whole toothy vs polished edge



:spitcoffee:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah, the first two are before... the second two are after


----------



## JBroida (Aug 4, 2012)

here are a couple more before and afters (not so dramatic in this case, but still...)






i dont know if you can see it in this picture, but the usuba had a very big bevel along the edge at a much more obtuse angle than the bevel should have been











and after:


----------



## schanop (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome. That Tad Usuba looks much better now and it's found it's way back to the US continent again .. tee heee. New owner must have been a happy camper now.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 5, 2012)

Any chance for a close up of that Damascus Yanagiba??


----------



## JBroida (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Taz575 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, that is just awesome!!! What was the final stone used?? Or stone progression if you don't mind me asking? That is a really nice and clean contrast there!!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 5, 2012)

if i can recall, i finished on my suita or takashima


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks! I just keep staring at it


----------



## JBroida (Aug 21, 2012)

i forgot to take a before pic of this one, but this one started out with about 2mm missing from the tip and a very large (long) 1.5mm-2mm or so chunk of the edge missing. After some initial sharpening, i saw that this yanagiba also had horrible high and low spots. It took much longer to fix than i had planned


----------



## markenki (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks perfect now!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 21, 2012)

here are all 3 of the single bevel knives i sharpened today... the far right and far left ones were rehandled as well (ho wood octagon handles)


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 21, 2012)

Man, I love that look of the blade road and the contrast!!


----------

